
Opus Codec: royalty-free, better quality and lower latency than Vorbis/AAC/MP3 - devy
http://www.opus-codec.org/comparison/
======
rstuart4133
But everybody already knows this. And since we live in a meritocracy it's just
a matter of time that a free codec with no marketing muscle behind it takes
over the world, right?

The mob (Xiph) who designed it is responsible for the speex codec, and is
trying to apply the same principles to video in a codec called daala. Sadly it
appears to have died.

Regardless, we should hail them as heroes. They _gave_ the world the two best
audio codecs we have. Suck on that, Fraunhofer.

